# Vacation



## Foster (Jan 5, 2016)

What do I do with my hedgehog if I'm going on vacation. It'll be a pretty long drive, we might be doing 6 hours for two days, but I don't know what to do with her. I don't really trust any of my friends with her because they're just kind of irresponsible. Would it be a bad idea to bring her along?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The drive shouldn't be too bad as long as she doesn't get carsick. You'll need to make sure she has a hard-sided cat/dog carrier to ride in, and that the car stays warm enough for her. But she'll likely just sleep through the drive. However, other concerns - I'm guessing you're staying at a hotel between the two days of driving, so you'd need to make sure it's a pet-friendly hotel, which may involve extra fees. You'll need to make sure you can keep her travel cage (or regular cage, if it's easy enough to take) warm enough in the hotel. And same thing for your destination. This sticky has all of the things you'll need to consider if you take her - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/121490-traveling-your-hedgehog.html

It may be easier not to worry about taking her. If you don't think your friends are responsible enough to take care of her, check with any local family members, or maybe family friends in the area. You can ask your vet if they do boarding, or if they know of any places that would offer boarding for a hedgehog. If you got her from a breeder, check with them, many breeders will board for their clients, or may be able to connect you with another of their customers who's willing to board.

Sometimes you can find someone via this forum or Facebook groups too. But if you're younger (under 18), this might be a little iffier, and it's probably a good idea to have your parents help find someone this way, if this is your last option.


----------

